# Gleichlauf zweier Servomotoren



## Tupo13 (3 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

vielleicht kurz vorweg - ich bin völliger Anfänger in der Antriebstechnik und gerade dabei mich einzulesen... hierbei bin ich schon auf folgende Fragen gestossen.

Einzusetzende Komponenten: 
SPS Siemens 3xx
Control Unit 6SL3040 (2x jeweils für ein Servomotorpar eine)
Line Modul 6SL3130 1x (für alle 4 Motoren)
Singel Motor Modul 2x (für die beiden Motoren 1FK710xxx)
Double Motor Modul 1x (für die beiden Motoren 1FK706xxx)


Frage Architektur
Aus welchem Grund werden 2 Control Units für die 4 motoren verwendet? das habe ich bis jetz in noch keiner Beispielarchitektur gesehen...

Problemstellung Funktion:
Ich habe zwei Servomotoren (1FK710xxx) mit Absolutwertgeber, welche über SPS gesteuert werden sollen. Diese Motoren sitzen auf beiden Seiten eines Trägers. Der Träger soll nun über die beiden Servomotoren mehrere Positionen anfahren (keine gemeinsame Welle die Servomotoren müssen also immer 100% paralell laufen)

Habt Ihr eine Idee wie das zu realisieren ist? Ich denke mal, dass die Mechanik auch etwas Spiel hat und so auf die Dauer erhebliche Differenzen entstehen.... werden


vielen Dank im vorraus
Tupo 13


----------



## PhilippL (9 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

bin zwar auch noch nicht so ganz fit in der Sache NC-Antriebe... 
glaube aber was du suchst nennt sich Kopplung. Dabei wird eine Achse einfach an die andere angehängt...

Viel Spaß bei der Suche

Gruß Philipp


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Juli 2008)

Das Stichwort dazu lautet "elektronische Welle". Es ist aber durchaus möglich, dass das in deinem Fall gar nicht die Lösung ist.
Ich hatte mal den Fall, einen Hallen-Kran auf diese Weise zu verfahren. Hier waren dann auch jeweils links und rechts der Kran-Brücke ein Servo-Motor angebaut, welche aber auch in der Lage sein sollten, die Ungenauigkeiten der Schienen zu kompensieren. Hier hatten wir den Weg gewählt, dass jede Seite eine Abstands-Messung hatte und eine Seite die Führung übernommen hatte. Die andere Seite hatte dann die Aufgabe aufzuholen ... Die Kopplung war hier natürlich dann die SPS ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## offliner (10 Juli 2008)

Zwei CUen macht meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn, kommt aber darauf an, on in der CU evtl. doch noch mehr läuft als nur die drei Motoren (Einfachpositionierer, erweiterter Sollwertkanal, Technologieregler, DCC, usw.) dann kann eine zweite CU notwendig sein. Wenn die Kopplung über eine S7 gemacht werden soll, dann nimm eine 315T. HIer kannst Du recht komfortabel eine Gleichlauflösung realisieren. Aber auch hier sollte man sich die genaue Applikation mal ansehen (Taktzeiten u.a.). Einfach mal den Siemens VB ansprechen, der kann da unterstützen. Evtl. kann dann mit der 315T Lösung auch auf die 2te CU verzichtet werden...


----------



## Tupo13 (14 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

danke für eure Antworten...

leider habe ich schon eine "normale" 315 CPU bestellt und eingebaut... kann ich den Gleichlauf auch mit dieser CPU realisieren? Ich denke mal dass das auch gehen sollte.

Auch habe ich bis jetzt nur eine CU in den Schaltschrank eingebaut. Ausser den vier Servomotoren wobei immer 2 im Gleichlauf 4 verschiedene Positionen anfaheren ist nichts anderes auf der CU.
Ist für diesen simplen Programmablauf eine 2. CU notwendig? Habt Ihr mir noch einen Tipp bezüglich der elektronischen Welle? Referenzieren etc.?

@ Larry Laffer
Ja eigentlich ist es eine Art Kran: 2 Servomotoren für Auf/Ab und 2 für Vor/Zurück - kannst du mir vielleicht Tipps geben wie du damals vorgegangen bist..

Gruß Tupo13


----------



## maxpapa (14 Juli 2008)

hi ,
ich bin zur z.Z. mit einem gleichartigen problem(kransteuerung) beschäftigt und denke,daß die elektronische welle
(z.B. mit T400) wegen der mechan. Störgrößen zu ungenau ist.

@larry_laffer
 wollte mal fragen, mit welchen komponenten(sensoren) du die abstandsmessung zuverlässig realisiert hast.
wir haben abstände von 25m und das ganze sollte auch über servomotoren 
gemacht werden.

vielen dank im voraus


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 Juli 2008)

maxpapa schrieb:


> wollte mal fragen, mit welchen komponenten(sensoren) du die abstandsmessung zuverlässig realisiert hast.
> wir haben abstände von 25m und das ganze sollte auch über servomotoren gemacht werden.


 
Ich hatte damals 2 Laser-Abstandsmessungen (linke und rechte Seite) am Start. Fabrikat weiß ich (leider) nicht mehr - ich bin auch bei der Firma nicht mehr beschäftigt. In meinem Fall war der Fahrweg über 100 m. Die Auflösung der Laser war mm/10, wobei die effektive Positioniergenauigkeit aufgrund der Hardware eher im cm-Bereich war.



Tupo13 schrieb:


> Ja eigentlich ist es eine Art Kran: 2 Servomotoren für Auf/Ab und 2 für Vor/Zurück - kannst du mir vielleicht Tipps geben wie du damals vorgegangen bist...


 
Zunächst einmal bekamen beide Servo's den gleichen Grund-Sollwert. 
Den Abstand habe ich aus beiden Lasern gemittelt.
War die linke Seite vor als der rechten, so bekam die linke Seite den Sollwert verringert um einen Wert, der sich aus der Differenz der Messwerte ergab. Entsprechend umgekehrt. Von der angewandten Formel war es sogar genauso einfach, wie gerade beschrieben. Es ging ja in erster Linie darum beide Seite auf gleiche Höhe zu halten. Selbstverständlich wäre es im 2. Step auch möglich gewesen, auf diese Weise den Kran zu positionieren. Das war aber damals nicht die Zielsetzung gewesen ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## offliner (15 Juli 2008)

Du könntest mit einer normalen 315 und EasyMotionControl arbeiten. Mit Firmware V2.6 können die 300er auch Taktsynchronität, sollte also auf diesem Wege auch hochgenau werden... Oder selber was schreiben, was aber beim Preis von EMC keinen Sinn macht.


----------



## Tupo13 (15 Juli 2008)

Da ich bei meinem "Kran" nur ein paar Meter fahren muss 

2 Servomotoren Vor/Zurück ca 13m
2 Servomotoren Auf/Ab ca 4m

und weil die immer die gleichen Schritte ausgeführt werden und immer wieder auf eine definierte Grundstellung gefahren wird habe ich mir gedacht, für jeden Motor einen Referenzschalter zu installieren und immer beim erreichen der Grundstellung eine Refferenzierroutine zu starten.

Denkt Ihr, dass das so gehen könnte? Falls ja wie kann ich das umsetzen?
Für meinen Gleichlauf besteht keine Anforderung an eine extreme Genauigkeit, es sollte lediglich die Mechanik nicht verkannten.

@ offliner 
Danke für deinen Tipp, benötige ich das EMC um obig beschriebene Routine auszuführen (referenzieren) oder ist das sonst auch relativ einfach zu realisieren?


Gruß und Danke im voraus Tupo13


----------



## offliner (16 Juli 2008)

Schwierig wirds bei Schlupf auf den Achsen. Da fehlt Dir dann der Zusammenhang zwischen den beiden Achsen. Hier hilft nur ein direktes Messsystem. Das verkannten der beiden Achsen musst Du selbst überwachen. EMC beitet Dir nur die Bausteine für Gleichlauf und Lageregelung, usw.


----------



## Ralle (16 Juli 2008)

offliner schrieb:


> Schwierig wirds bei Schlupf auf den Achsen. Da fehlt Dir dann der Zusammenhang zwischen den beiden Achsen. Hier hilft nur ein direktes Messsystem. Das verkannten der beiden Achsen musst Du selbst überwachen. EMC beitet Dir nur die Bausteine für Gleichlauf und Lageregelung, usw.



Noch ne Zwischenfrage dazu:

Wie referenziert man, bzw. verhindert, daß beim Referenzieren die Achsen verkanten? Denn dabei sind die Achsen eigentlich nie gekoppelt, auch elektrisch nicht oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Juli 2008)

Ich denke, in dem Fall referenziert man die eine Achse und die andere muß einfach nur folgen ...


----------



## kiestumpe (16 Juli 2008)

Laufen die eigentlich auf Zahnstangen, oder frei auf Schienen (und haben damit Schlupf)
Eigentlich sollte der Kran mechanische in der Führungso konstruiert sein, dass er nicht verkantet, oder ist das nicht der Fall?
Weil dann bräuchte man sich nicht soviele Gedanken machen, kannst du uns mal etwas mehr Infos geben?


----------



## Tupo13 (17 Juli 2008)

@ kiestumpe
Danke, du hast vollkommen recht. Die Motoren treiben eine Kette an, somit haben wir keinen Schlupf - das war ein Gedankenfehler von mir, Sorry

Ich versuche gerade die CU320 über Profibibus (SPS) anzusteuern. Gibt es hierzu eine Beschreibung ? wie muss die Hardwarekonfiguration aussehen etc. in den Funktions- und Inbetriebnahmehandbüchern habe ich leider nichts gefunden - wie gesagt bin leider blutiger Anfänger.

Wie würdet ihr grundsätzlich in der Inbetriebnahme vorgehen ?

Danke schonmal


----------



## chrisgoossens (27 Juli 2008)

*Servomotoren*

In meine erfahrung ist es niemals einfach zwei servomotoren die mechanisch verbunden sind zu konfigurieren... Jeden fall ist anders.
Meistens muss mann es so konfigurieren das eine der beide motoren die leitende rolle spielt und der andere dan mitfolgt. Man kann das regeln durch mit die (P) des PID-reglers zu spielen. Der "Master" motor mit eine grossere P-einstellung nimmt dan immer die leitung und der zweite motor hilft dann mit (mit eine kleine zeitverzogerung). Zu kann es "relativ" stabil laufen. Wenn es uberhaupt kein spiel gibt zwischen beide motoren ist es manchmal sehr schwierig um stabilitaet zu bekommen. Das kann man in meine erfahrung nur auflosen wann mann die slave motor als asynchronmotor, ohne absolutregelkreis drehen lasst. Er funktioniert dan nur als hilfe der hauptmotors, ohne positionierung aber auch ohne instabilitaet. 

Chris


----------



## chrisgoossens (28 Juli 2008)

*Barcode*

Hallo,

Ich habe verschiedene kraene ausgerustet mit ein barcodeleser.
Die barcode befindet sich dann auf eine lange klebeband. Die genauichkeit
ist +- 1mm. Die laenge kann bis 150m sein....

In mein erfahrung lauft ein kran am besten mit ein frequenzimrichter die  am beide seiten asynchronmotoren ansteuert. Sicher wenn die genauichkeit nicht so kritisch ist. Wie grosser die kran, wie swieriger es geht mit servomotoren. Es ist oft unmoeglich die beide seiten gerade auf den selbsten abstand zu positionieren. Bei unseres letztes project haben haetten wir auf beide seiten absolutgeber (barcodeleser), aber nur eine seite war der meister. Die andere siete war nur mitfolger. Wenn die position erreicht war, haben wir mit eine mathematische formul die genaue position der hebegeraet berechnen muessen und eventuell noch eine kleine korrektion gemacht. Resulat war eine +-5mm positioniergenauichkeit fuer eine 15m/30ton kran...

Chris


----------

